# Anti-Cavitation Plate Repair/Weld



## Gator67 (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m looking for recommendations on who can make this repair. It broke at some point yesterday while running out to McCree. I know it’s going to take someone who can fab and weld aluminum and I’m in Milton/Pace area. Any help is certainly appreciated!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you run the boat with the break if you did how did it perform? And do you have the broken piece? I am not a welder but have heard of not welding on an aluminium foot because of heat causing more problems. That is a right hand turning prop and the break is on the best side for the least prop wash. If it runs good at high speed just live with an ugley lower unit. If you got the broken piece just put a strap from front and side bolted on with countersunk bolts. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator67 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Sealark. I actually felt it when it let go, I thought I had hit a strong current or something because it happened right around the pass and I had to correct my steering a little bit. I never heard any type of collision so I don’t know what happened. To answer your question though, no I don’t have the piece and it seemed to run ok on the way back, but it seemed like there was some type of drag and just “not right “, but it could have been in my mind .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Watch it have someone run boat see the amount of water on broke side is spraying. If it runs ok. Why mess with it. If it doesnt cavitate in a turn it should be good. Is the prop damaged it did look like something was scratched but it might be a reflection. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator67 (Mar 6, 2020)

10-4, thank you for the advice. The prop seems to be fine, the paint is just off at a few spots.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I got a lower unit you can cut the piece off you need for $100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

you can buy one of those lower unit stabilizers or hydrofoils and bolt it to the part you have left and it may function the same. If i remember correctly they are not that much and it could be a easy solution. 
I believe they are a easy install


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I think I'd find a good lower unit casing, pay to have the gears swapped from yours to the good casing/foot. 
There's always some bad lowers around, should be fairly easy to locate one. Maybe cheaper to find a bad complete engine and swap the foots. g/l


----------

